# What fruits freeze well and how? (like so I can stock up when in season)



## momchelle (Jan 7, 2007)

I know bananas can freeze--is it better to just leave them as they are and stick them in the freezer or take them out of the peels and put them in a ziploc?  I've heard it both ways--what do you think?

And I know a lot of berries freeze well--I think I read that you are supposed to spread them on a baking sheet, put that in the freezer, and when they are frozen put them in an airtight container.  Do you wash them first?  I think I read that you don't with blueberries, but what about other berries?

Are there any other fruits that I should try to stock up on when they are in season and freeze to be more economical?  Or is it not worth the effort/savings?

 Michelle


----------



## jkath (Jan 7, 2007)

Good question~
As for the bananas, if you have some nice ripe bananas, but no time for making banana bread, you can peel them and then put them into a freezer storage container (so they don't smoosh) and they'll be just fine when you have more time.

As for the berries - I know we had a discussion a while back on them - let me see if I can find it for you.

Here are a couple for you:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/purchasing-farm-fresh-berries-13588.html?highlight=freezing
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/freezing-fruit-7080.html?highlight=freeze+berries


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 7, 2007)

I freeze peaches in the summer.  I peel and slice, line a baking sheet with wax paper and lay the slices on the wax paper.  Pop the tray into the freezer until frozen and then put into freezer bags - I use for smoothies but you can use for anything.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 7, 2007)

I freeze ripe bananas in their peels.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

I will "second" Pytnplace's on peaches....We freeze them hear in summer months when local tree ripes are ready...usually just peel and put in freezer boxes...for cobblers etc. Also neat idea about freezing pieces and freezer bagging...I have done that with other items but not peaches..


----------



## Dove (Jan 7, 2007)

Before my Fig tree fell over I would freeze them on a cookie sheet and then use my Food Saver to  pull the air out. They need to be used in a smoothie or eaten while still a little bit frozen . I did wash first and used a paper town to pat dry and then let them air dry.

I do the same for Cherries and strawberries.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 7, 2007)

Pineapple freezes well, and frozen grapes are a good snack. I buy frozen mango from trader joes, it's really good, but I've never tried to freeze fresh mango myself.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 8, 2007)

I freeze blackberries every summer. I just wash them, lightly pat any excess water off with a paper towel, spread them on a cookie sheet, freeze, & then put them in freezer bags. They work great for smoothies, cobblers, pancakes, well just about anything really.


----------



## attie (Jan 9, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> Pineapple freezes well, and frozen grapes are a good snack. I buy frozen mango from trader joes, it's really good, but I've never tried to freeze fresh mango myself.


I freeze mango slices each year but they change texture when thawed so they are real only good for cooking with or making sauces etc.
I have tried freezing Kiwi Fruit but that was a total disaster.
Thanks for the Pineapple idea, we get realy cheap ones during their season so I will be doing that in future.


----------



## momchelle (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips!   

I had forgotten about grapes--I used to do that for a snack a long time ago...maybe my young sons would eat those?  

And I'm definitely going to start freezing berries when I get them in season--I think those will be better than the bags of frozen ones I've been buying.  I hadn't thought about pineapple!  Or mango--but I've never used that very much (yet).  The peaches sound like a great idea, too--would that work for nectarines, too, I wonder?  

I'm not even sure if I can find fresh figs around here anywhere (at a reasonable price, anyway)--too bad your tree fell over, Dove!  You had it good while it lasted!  I've always used dried figs.

Anyone know about citrus fruits?  Like could I zest lemons, limes, oranges, whatever, before using the fruit, and then freeze it to have on hand when needed?  I often use a citrus fruit for juice or for the kids' snacks (though so far they still aren't too keen on them), but it would be great to be able to zest them first so as not to waste it--I don't always have an immediate need for the zest.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Bananas and berries for sure. I make smoothies out of bags of frozen berries we buy from the store. They do get messy when you freeze them though. The frost that collects on them absorbs the colour from the berries and will keep your hand a good shade of blue, or red when you touch them.

Also grapes are good to freeze and eat. I just put a cup of  grapes in the freeze for an hour or so, and eat them right away.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2007)

momchelle said:
			
		

> Anyone know about citrus fruits? Like could I zest lemons, limes, oranges, whatever, before using the fruit, and then freeze it to have on hand when needed? I often use a citrus fruit for juice or for the kids' snacks (though so far they still aren't too keen on them), but it would be great to be able to zest them first so as not to waste it--I don't always have an immediate need for the zest.


 
There was a discussion on this a while back, here's a link to the thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/frozen-citrus-zest-29840.html?highlight=Freezing+Lemon+Zest


----------



## Brianschef (Jan 13, 2007)

*Freezing fresh fruit*

I like to free sliced fruits in juices, peaches in oj, sliced apples in grape juice, green grapes in lemonade(okay not a sliceable fruit), nectarines in cranberry  juice, etc.

And when the have the frozen Bacardi Mixes(concentrated)on sale I buy those up and make fruit medleys with them, absolute heaven!

I just pack the fruit into small containers, pour the juice over them and freeze.  They are just lovely all winter long, fresh fruit and fresh fruit juice all in one container.  : )


----------



## mudbug (Jun 3, 2007)

Got a good deal on cherries this afternoon - $2.49/lb.  
D'ya think I should pit them before freezing?  I will be making pies or cobblers out of this lot.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd pit them before freezing, muddy.  They will lose some of their moisture when they thaw, which might make them a bit of a challenge to pit.  Do it now.  Come on, don't procrastinate.  I know it's no fun.  Better now than later.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I'd pit them before freezing, muddy.  They will lose some of their moisture when they thaw, which might make them a bit of a challenge to pit.  Do it now.  Come on, don't procrastinate.  I know it's no fun.  Better now than later.



Years ago, when my children were little, I picked a 5 gallon bucket of pie cherries from a friend's tree. I had never pitted cherries before, and I didn't know what I was in for! It took me hours, and I had cherry juice all the way to my elbows. 
We sure had good pies that winter, though.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2007)

I found some great info here for freezing peaches, nectarines and plums:

How to freeze* peaches, neactarines and plums* (complete directions with photos)

Here are instructions for freezing pears:

FREEZING PEARS

*note: lemon juice is about the same as ascorbic acid.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2007)

yep mudbug, agree with Katie. You will be so happy to have the cherries pitted when you retrieve them from the freezer


----------



## evenstranger (Jun 4, 2007)

Alton Brown discussed freezing strawberries with dry ice on one of his Good Eats shows. The key, he said, to getting good quality berries after they've thawed is to bring the temperature of the berries as close to freezing as you can and then freeze them quickly. His method was to wash the berries, layer between paper towels in a colander and stick them in the fridge for a half hour to cool and dry. After a half hour, the berries should be between 35-40 degrees F. Break dry ice into small chunks, and add the berries and dry ice chunks into a container, and place in a cooler for 20-30 minutes. The berries will freeze quickly, and when thawed will retain much of their shape and flavor without being too mushy. Use thick gloves or oven mitts when working with dry ice, or you'll get a nasty freezer burn/frostbite if you aren't careful.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I will "second" Pytnplace's on peaches....We freeze them hear in summer months when local tree ripes are ready...usually just peel and put in freezer boxes...for cobblers etc. Also neat idea about freezing pieces and freezer bagging...I have done that with other items but not peaches..


I'll third the peaches!  I just peel slice and bag them. I've made everything from pies and cobblers to ice cream with the fresh frozen peaches, and they behave like fresh peaches in every application.

I've had great luck with the dark sweet cherries.  I do pit them before freezing.  and blueberries.  yes, spread them on a baking sheet and bag them when they are like big blue bb's    I have native Jersey blues for my oatmeal all winter long.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Katie, Connie, Beth, and June.  You ladies pretty much confirmed my original impulse.  Pitting it is.

and here's a 4th on the peaches technique.


----------



## Buck (Jun 4, 2007)

And I expect you'll be wanting me to take "pitty" on you?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2007)

nyuk nyuk nyuk Mr. Buck.  For that you shall have no pie.


----------



## goodgiver (Aug 8, 2007)

*Got a ? ? ? ?*

Has anyone here ever tried to freeze watermelon.  If so how did you do it and what were the results???????


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

We used to freeze plums cut in half and sprinkled with sugar. Likewise used to stew Granny Smiths, plums and loquats before freezing.  All individually of course!  I have a mango tree and would have surplus of fruit so would pulp the fruit before freezing. Never tried slicing it though.  My fruit tends to be stringy and super juicy so pulping was easier.

My local restaurant freezes lemon slices to serve the sorbet on between courses.  I eat the slice skin and all!

Bananas -  freeze in their skin. Peel, mash and serve still frozen as an alternative to ice cream.  Or stick in a smoothie.

Would have thought watermelon would freeze well as it is only sugar and water!  Might defrost into a mush though.  Possibly best eaten in a semi-frozen state on a really hot day!  Summer is almost here and you are inspiring me!


----------



## Mel! (Oct 30, 2007)

I think all fruit is OK to freeze, but the texture of it will change when frozen. 
Frozen fruit is good for making things like Chutney, Curries, Jam etc. 
An apple(or any other fruit) would not be suitable for just picking up and eating after it has been frozen.

Mel


----------



## Rom (Oct 30, 2007)

I accidentally froze a rockmelon in "not my bar fridge" as the cold setting was set to.."Lets Freeze anything in the fridge" setting. It wasn't bad at all! Ate is slightly thawed but still a bit frosty..nice nice very nice!


----------



## Rom (Oct 30, 2007)

Brianschef said:


> I like to free sliced fruits in juices, peaches in oj, sliced apples in grape juice, green grapes in lemonade(okay not a sliceable fruit), nectarines in cranberry  juice, etc...



i thought u were going to write at the end of this bit, that u stick a paddle pop stick in and make ice blocks out of it. I wasn't disappointed when u mentioned alcohol after it though LOLLL


----------

